# Piggies



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

Looking to do a little practice with my bow on some piggies. My deer lease doesn't have any YET, so where would be a fairly inexpensive place to go? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

hohn ranch just this side of palacios. or jbhogs right there by it is affordable and a sure thing! ive taken the kids there and they had a blast! 361-588-6845 his name is jim bob


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Hunt and Shoot is a small place, but lots of fun to chase pigs around on.

Double L at Victoria is a nice place as well with good pig numbers, plus you will get to see lots of exotics.

Tell em I sent ya.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Send Doug Boazman an email, he'll take care of you.

[email protected]


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

how far are you from sargent?


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

I'm in Texas City, so not to far.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chunky, I'd like to make a pig trip myself before it gets to hot. But, I'd prefer to stay close to home. Where is Hunt and Shoot?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Brad they are just northeast of Woodville off 287. Here is their webpage http://www.huntnshoot.com/


----------

